# Wichtig:4. BBNR 2010



## opticyclist (21. August 2010)

4. BBNR 2010

Das 4. Beerfellemer Buckel-Nunner-Renne findet als Drei-Tages-Event vom 8.-10.10.2010 statt

Infos unter.
www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

oder
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## opticyclist (1. September 2010)

Absofort könnt ihr alle aktuellen Infos zum 4 BBNR 2010 auf 
www.bikepark-beerfelden.de
 nachlesen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opticyclist (5. September 2010)

Bis jetzt schon mehr als 120 Anmeldungen!
Schnell anmelden bevor es zu spät ist!!!    
Die Zeit wird knapp!!!!


----------



## opticyclist (9. September 2010)

Schon über 180 Anmeldungen!!


----------



## opticyclist (10. September 2010)

Es sind nur noch sehr wenige Startplätze frei!!!


----------



## opticyclist (11. September 2010)

Bereits jetzt schon über 200 Voranmeldungen.
Es stehen aber nur maximal 200 Startplätze zur Verfügung, deshalb können nur die bezahlten Anmeldungen als startberechtigt anerkannt werden!


----------



## opticyclist (19. September 2010)

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist erreicht.
Bitte daran denken, Grillen und offenes Feuer ist im Wald und auf Waldparkplätzen welche keine Grillanlagen besitzen  von März bis 31 Oktober strengstens verboten.


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. September 2010)

habe mal eine frage 
wen man aber unten auf dem Parkplatz grillt mit einen grill ist das erlaubt ?


----------



## optibiker (22. September 2010)

geduldet! ja!


----------



## Downhiller16 (22. September 2010)

ok gut


----------



## Downhiller16 (22. September 2010)

und wen man dan auch mit dem Zelt dort zeltet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellerh (23. September 2010)

Lest mal genau das Hessische Forstgesetz und das Naturschutzgesetz durch dann wisst ihr mehr!
Da steht nähmlich alles drin!


----------



## Downhiller16 (23. September 2010)

mann kann es doch kurz beantworten


----------



## JackSlater (8. Oktober 2010)

mal ein kleines Update ,  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Xp_jpzeMQ"]YouTube        - Beerfelden Training Green Line[/nomedia]  
Training vom Freitag Mittag


----------



## opticyclist (10. Oktober 2010)

Super Wochenende
Super Rennen
Super Wetter
es war einfach cool diese Veranstaltung


----------



## jatschek (10. Oktober 2010)

Nichts hinzufügen, auch vom Meckerfritzen Nr 1 vor Ort gibts nen dicken  für die Veranstaltung. Hät nicht gedacht das alles doch so gut funktioniert.


----------



## DennisWill (11. Oktober 2010)

schon jemand bilder entdeckt außer hier im fotoalbum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja einmal hier:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625008468089/

und hier:
http://straylight.bplaced.de/buckelnunner/

Mehr hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------

